# PDX



## Breeder (Jan 8, 2012)

Anybody have any helpful useful information re squats? I plan on heading to Portland in March for a couple of months. Probably will just have to "find one" when I arrive. Love those Portland Punk Girls! Not so much the SHARPS>


----------



## Maxx (Jan 14, 2012)

to my knowledge nearly all the squats in portland just got evicted. most of the ones i stayed at or knew of were owned by the same landlord; the city came in and brought the heat down to have them all evicted despite word of mouth agreements. heres one article on it.
http://squattheplanet.com/threads/portland-police-raid-squats-dirty-ones.11272/


----------

